# Horse wont trot- Pins ears back



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

So today i rode my horse and im not sure what is wrong the last few weeks every time i go to trot he pins his ears back 

And i checked my saddle and had a second opinion on it and it fits well.. 

so i dont know what else to think

His back is sore or what?? HELP


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

He could have been messing around in his pen and put his hip or back out. Call out a chiro and if that doesn't help call out a vet. 

And after narrowing out all pain, have you been changing up your riding activities? If he is not in pain he could be getting sour.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

ya im gunna get a chiro out again soon he was a little sore in the back last week


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Good luck. Hopefully its an easy fix.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

yea me to , and im also having trouble gettin him to balance when he trots he falls in (leans) how can i fix this


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

The pony I used to ride that was horrible for falling in I was always told to pick up my inside rein, like lift it up but not put anymore pressure on it, like imagine that there is a string attached to the horses shoulder and your pulling it upwards. It helps you focus if you're leaning without noticing it too.
Then I was to try and push her out more with my inside leg, while sort of "holding" or blocking her with my outside rein.

We started off by going faster than desired for the circle because the smaller the circle the harder it is to go faster and this way she didn't want to fall in. Eventually I was able to get her to do a good circle at any speed of trot before I quit riding there.

That's the way I was taught, but if someone has a better way feel free to say its better than this.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

For the lack of response for the trot, you need to "up" your cues; I kiss, then squeeze with my legs, then use a crop if needed if a horse doesn't respond with the previous two. He "may" just be testing you, to see what being a 'grump' about you cueing him to go, may get him (do you make him, or do you quit cueing and 'reward' his refusal?). I don't discount that pain could be an issue, so yes, by all means get your options checked out, but if he checks out fine, just don't let him get away with refusing to move out when you ask. 

As far as the balance issue, the thing that really helped my mare was just doing alot of 'cruising' around the arena...ask for a gait, and do nothing to interfere with him...drop the reins (or hold them at his neck), don't guide him, just keep him accountable for the gait he is in. As long as he is moving in your chosen gait, just 'sit there' and enjoy the ride. Since it is the trot you are having issues with, then I would do alot of trot work in the cruising exercise; eventually he will figure out how to carry you, and balance well on his own, because that will be the 'easy' thing to do, rather than run around clumsily. When he cruises well, then start doing a few circles here and there, and return to cruising; eventually cruising won't be needed every time you ride, although I like to warm up that way.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> So today i rode my horse and im not sure what is wrong the last few weeks every time i go to trot he pins his ears back
> 
> And i checked my saddle and had a second opinion on it and it fits well..
> 
> ...


for the not troting part, i do the ask, tell , shout. that basicly means ask (squeeze with your legs) tell, (kick ) then shout (if u have a crop give him a good wack behind your leg along with a kick) and continue that untill he trots. bring him to a walk and do it all over agian a few times. soon the unpleasant "wack" will encourage him to trot when you "ask" 
for the falling in does he know leg yeilds? if so just apply your inside leg at the girth and sink your weight into that stirrup and ask for him to keep that shoulder from coming in. and keep his neck at a good bend you want to see just be able to see his inside eye any more and he is over bent. if he does not know leg yeilds post it up and myself or one of the other wonderful members will explain to you how to teach that.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks he was alot better the other day i finally got him to trot , he would pin his ears back and lift his butt a bit but nothing violent. Once i got him trotting he would go for a few strides then pin his ears back and walk again so i kick him again and yell trot on. Then he got better and kept trotting.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think anyone mentioned ulcers.... that would be another thing to check out. Sit back and see if he has any other symptoms that would point towards ulcers, and get him checked if so.
I rode a sale horse once who was diagnosed with ulcers... his symptoms were being grumpy while grooming/tacking, and not wanting to go forward under saddle. He would pin his ears, and kick out at your leg. His body condition was good, so that is not always a key indicator.
Just something else to think about.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned ulcers.... that would be another thing to check out. Sit back and see if he has any other symptoms that would point towards ulcers, and get him checked if so.
> I rode a sale horse once who was diagnosed with ulcers... his symptoms were being grumpy while grooming/tacking, and not wanting to go forward under saddle. He would pin his ears, and kick out at your leg. His body condition was good, so that is not always a key indicator.
> Just something else to think about.


yea very true i rode a horse with ulcers as well. she was going to a bunch of diff barns for training to sell and showing to sell. stress can cause it. pacing alot and acting un-settle can be a sign as well as what imagine that said.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ImagineThat said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned ulcers.... that would be another thing to check out. Sit back and see if he has any other symptoms that would point towards ulcers, and get him checked if so.
> I rode a sale horse once who was diagnosed with ulcers... his symptoms were being grumpy while grooming/tacking, and not wanting to go forward under saddle. He would pin his ears, and kick out at your leg. His body condition was good, so that is not always a key indicator.
> Just something else to think about.


This is very interesting as Hunter has not been liked to be groomed lately AND not wanting to trot (although he is generally a grump lol)


----------

